# Pyrography Leather Artist Journal



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

We have a new free pyrography e-project PDF 
It is posted on our website at

, ArtDesignsStudio.com.

You can find it in the top nav bar under Free Tutorials. Hope that you enjoy it!!!!!

Thanks, Lora Irish


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, Lora.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,

*Dan'um Style* Would you please be so kind to remove our Banner/Logo as it is being served right off our server to here, causing unnecessary bandwidth issues.

Besides, there seems to be no real purpose in just posting it as you did??

Thanks, Lora Irish


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Susan. I love all of your resources.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

